# A pickie of a friend from work.



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is a friend that come over to have some pints at my house. His name is Roy.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

very good, i doubt if he drunk too many though to wreck his physique


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

Yeah, he looks very lean.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I was there and the whole time he complained that he felt bloated.  I told him that if he felt bloated then I fell fat.  On my best day I dont look like that.  He is a big partyer. I dont think he can keep up with the twins though.  He does 2 months on and one month off. 500 mgs of tess a week. Has been doing it for over 5 years. He dosn't do pct and knows less than the newbies on this website.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Funny thing, he competed and looked great. I think like somewhere in the 160 lbs range.

He is in his 40s and drinks everyday (like the twins), but lean he looks tops. Winger has a pick of him competing, I cant find it.

Sorry, to say that he never has done PCT ever. He has massive potential, but does not have massive knowledge.

The before pic would make you cry with laughter.

He used to do 90 lb dumbbell curls, before he hurt his back (who wouldn't).

Great Lad, he would give you his shirt off his back for you, I like him a lot and so doe's winger.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Here is an old pic of Roy.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

rofl @ winger

Nice Photoshop manipulation 

He will have very little trouble in staying lean, he`s is chinese, no?

They have a great metabolism

Paul


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Philipino and that was no manipulation, he was in a contest and used that fake tan stuff.

He has probably cycled for 10 years with no PCT and never weighed over 200 lbs @ 5'9"


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

you sure you aint stuck his head on there hackskii lol. he is very lean though just looks fake in the comp photo.

on the pct front i know alot of guys that dont do it.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

He does 2 months on one month off at 500mg of tess a week or every 5 days for 8 years. I cant believe he still has hair doing gear so often and for so long.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

He used that fake tan stuff and did not use it on his face.

It was a photo and i scanned it about 6 years ago, maybe more.

He still looks pretty good for 42 years old but he did look better leaner. He is holding water right now from 500 Iranian test (gee I wonder where he got that from) and has backed it off to 250.

He is the kindof guy that will use 250 for months.

Then get off with no PCT


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Great physique, lot of the guy's I train with don't do PCT and moan a lot about the loss of muscle when they come off, but he doesn't look too bad for it at all.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Harry said:


> Great physique, lot of the guy's I train with don't do PCT and moan a lot about the loss of muscle when they come off, but he doesn't look too bad for it at all.


Well when your on for 2 months and off for one month and the stuff stays in your system for a while he should look good.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think he used to look better. He still looks good but he does not train with the intensity he used to due to injuries.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

For someone doing that amount of test for 5 years he's pretty small  , just watch me when I do my cycle, you can show him the pics, and tell him...3 months  I expect to hit around 240lbs from this cycle, will be fatter though from my diet, but still expect to keep most of the weight, the improvement will be more than visible, trust me


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

he looks good,

have u started your cycle yet insanity?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2004)

No, decided to do this winter


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Insanity said:


> For someone doing that amount of test for 5 years he's pretty small  , just watch me when I do my cycle, you can show him the pics, and tell him...3 months  I expect to hit around 240lbs from this cycle, will be fatter though from my diet, but still expect to keep most of the weight, the improvement will be more than visible, trust me


Talk is cheap.  If you saw this guy when he was young he was so small and the shoulder width was a joke. He does look fatter than usual. He hurt his back and didn't train for 2 months. In fact he was in a wheel chair because of his back. That was about 2 months ago. His brother looks better but they have the same genetics. He placed first in Mr California in the lightweights. He is going into the Mr. USA. Scottie has the website and I cant remember what it was called.  He always looks good but the gear is what holds him together. The pic of him is real with no editing. I know Insanity will look better but how do you compare a guy weighing 185 with a guy weighing 240?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here is a pick of his younger brother! He works as a pharmacist. So, you know where he gets his stuff


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Wow he looks good but dosn't have any calves.  Who cares if I was that lean I could shag all the bitches.


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Hackskii, why have you got a member of the Vietcong in your back yard? Did you open a private POW camp after your tour of Nam?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Who cares if I was that lean I could shag all the bitches.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Hackskii, why have you got a member of the Vietcong in your back yard? Did you open a private POW camp after your tour of Nam?


Even for a chief rogue, this was harsh, i,ll be honest it brought a wry smile, but a tad harsh.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Timmy Smooth said:


> Hackskii, why have you got a member of the Vietcong in your back yard? Did you open a private POW camp after your tour of Nam?


man i dunno what to say to that! borderline mate! :gun: lol


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I thought Insanity was BANNED, how come is on as a guest????

Tut tut tut naughty.

Timmy that was a little harsh I reckon!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

he is banned, and hopefully he,ll stay so.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh ok, thought it was a new one, my fault sorry!


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

Insanity said:


> For someone doing that amount of test for 5 years he's pretty small  , just watch me when I do my cycle, you can show him the pics, and tell him...3 months  I expect to hit around 240lbs from this cycle, will be fatter though from my diet, but still expect to keep most of the weight, the improvement will be more than visible, trust me


I dont think that size is everything to everyone but to insanity its must be :crazy:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Deano1 said:


> I dont think that size is everything to everyone but to insanity its must be :crazy:


I quess size does matter.!


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

winger said:


> I quess size does matter.!


I think a guy's size does matter. What do you think Lauren?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

erm...........what are we talking here??? LOL


----------

